# Klein Pinnacle 1988 - restore, remodel or sell?



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey - a friend of mine just gave me a Klein Pinnacle 1988 model that he has had hanging in his garage for the last 20 years. The frame is in mint condition but needs a little TLC to fully restore it, new cable, rubber etc.. I work on bikes a lot and am considering converting it to a singlespeed just for kicks, but I'm not sure if the bike has any (or more) value as a restoration to its original form. It's a size too small for me, but my son might ride it as a SS. Just wondering if it would be sacrilege to tear it down and change it - maybe restore it and sell it? I have no real desire to ride it. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pinnacles don't seem to have the same value as...say, an Attitude or Adroit. If you want value, check completed auctions on eBay or generally watch the market for a bit.

I've got a Pinnacle from the same year and it didn't sell for as much as I thought it was worth as a bike...so I kept it.

SS for your son wouldn't be a bad way to go IMHO.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks - I'll hold onto it for awhile I guess - the options to update it are very limited since it has a 1" headtube and the funky u-brake on the chainstay - fully rigid SS seems to be it's destiny.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cutthroat said:


> Thanks - I'll hold onto it for awhile I guess - the options to update it are very limited since it has a 1" headtube and the funky u-brake on the chainstay - fully rigid SS seems to be it's destiny.


Don't underestimate U-Brakes. They put out some good stopping power. Heavy, but they work pretty well.

Is this the frame you've got?


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Put some rollercams on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RobynC said:


> Put some rollercams on it.


Well...in my case I pulled the Roller Cams off it...


----------



## dlyons (Aug 6, 2009)

*very interested*

hey, if you still have that '88 klein pinnacle, i would love to buy it. had one back in '89 and lost it to theft in '95. my favorite bike of all time. still think about it. love the bottom mount u-brakes.

let me know. i'll give you a nice price for it.

derek

[email protected]


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*something like this?*

I think this is an '89...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

dlyons, please get a wanted ad if you're looking to buy something. You're new, so you get some slack on the deal around here, but now you know. 

Stan, if that's yours, and he's interested, I hope there's a paid want ad posted prior to sale, otherwise this is way too convenient of a post.....

Just sayin', ya know?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

that wasn't my intent but I'll post an ad to avoid ........... stuff 



edit: ad has been posted


----------



## dlyons (Aug 6, 2009)

mcs,

thanks for the guidance. as you mentioned, i'm new, so i'll go through the proper channels.

thx

dl


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

dlyons said:


> mcs,
> 
> thanks for the guidance. as you mentioned, i'm new, so i'll go through the proper channels.
> 
> ...


Groovy man, welcome aboard!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> that wasn't my intent


Naw naw, never.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Naw naw, never.


:drumroll: rft: :smallviolin: :cryin: :ciappa:


----------

